# New to IBS-A



## jessps1530 (Oct 19, 2017)

hello all! I've been suffering from abdominal pain and alternating constipation / diarrhea and mucus in stool for about a month and a half now. I went to the dr a couple weeks ago and they ran some tests; nothing of major concern and the diagnosis was IBS. I've never had significant digestive issues in the past and this just sprung up on me and had pretty much been consistent since on set. Some days are better than others but daily I have bowel issues- have not had a normal bowel movement since on set. And I can't seem to figure out my trigger foods- I typically eat either oatmeal or greek yogurt for breakfast through the work week and some days it irritates me and others it does not. For instance, Tuesday I had greek yogurt and had pretty bad stomach pains-sharp (upper middle); yesterday I had oatmeal- no pains and then today had the same oatmeal again and have similar pains as after the greek yogurt on Tuesday- not quite as sharp. My diet is fairly healthy- eat my protein and greens, drink plenty of water, think my fiber in take is adequate but have been supplementing with fiber per dr suggestions. I also workout approx 5-6 days a week. It may be worth noting that I have low estrogen and am unable to supplement due to past blood clots / pulmonary emboli- low estrogen may play a role as hormones have an impact on a lot of things! Low Estrongen as of January 2017, IBS on set in September 2017

I honestly never thought that IBS was a consistent day in and day out issue but more of flareups... Can anyone speak to that?

Also, is it common for some foods to irritate you some days and not others? that seems odd to me

Thank you!


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

jessps1530 said:


> I honestly never thought that IBS was a consistent day in and day out issue but more of flareups... Can anyone speak to that?
> 
> Also, is it common for some foods to irritate you some days and not others? that seems odd to me
> 
> Thank you!


Yes for me flareups can last weeks.

With the food/symptom thing. Can you rememebr if you did anything different on those days? Was one more stressful than the other? Did you eat the same amount of affecting food?

my ibs-d and trigger foods is like a cup. If i have 1/2 a glass of normal milk I am fine. But if i have that 1/2 a glass plus some toast plus some apples (all fodmap no no's) then I will get symptoms.

Have you tried the fodmap diet? Or a food and symptom diary? Write every bit of food down, every symptom, hoe much sleep you got, what exercise you did, how stressed you were and you may start to see a pattern.


----------



## jessps1530 (Oct 19, 2017)

thanks for the insight. nothing strikes we as different from day to day and the quantity is the same. I have not started a fodmap diet or food/symptom diary but will start to try and find a pattern


----------



## Bitsmart (Oct 18, 2015)

Please try cutting all fructose out of your diet, both from fruit and from any soft drink, candy bar etc. Start taking metamucil (original formula is best since it doesn't contain dyes.) This was recommended and encouraged by both gastroenterologists and doctors. Metamucil will both help with constipation and reduce diarrhea because it is a soluble fibre. ( This is the type of fibre that persons with irritable bowel syndrome need.) I am confident this will decrease the severity of your symptoms.

For your consideration

Brian


----------



## jessps1530 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks Brian... I'll give it a try. I don't drink soda or eat candy bars but fructose is prevalent in so many foods. I'll pay close attention to nutrition labels


----------

